# What do you do for preg test near due date?



## LostandFound (Apr 26, 2020)

My mare was confirmed in foal with a blood test at 4 months, then with an ultrasound at 6 months. Now here we are over a year and no foal. Weefoal is only accurate to 300 days, and ultrasound isn't supposed to be very helpful at this point either. My vet won't palpate a mini. She doesn't have much of a belly or a bag, but she is a maiden. What other options do I have?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2020)

Are you able to post some pics of her ? One from directly behind, down at her level 5m back ? One of her udder. 

Unless your vet has really small hands , it is often very hard to palpate. With Maiden mares, they often carry much higher up in the rib cage, so less noticeable.


----------



## LostandFound (Apr 27, 2020)

There is little to nothing to see. From behind one side of her belly stuck out a few inches further than the other up until a few weeks ago. Now both sides are the same, which I figured was the baby getting ready to come out. But it's an impossible call if she is slightly overweight or a maiden that is hiding it very well. Udders most of the swelling is in front, nipples still tight together, not enough to see any bag in a picture but if you grope around you can feel that there is some swelling and it is firm most days.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 27, 2020)

I take it you've not seen any movement or kicks? Remember, maidens don't always bag up like experienced mares. 
When was it estimated she'd be due?


----------



## LostandFound (Apr 27, 2020)

I thought I had but very minimal. I figured that was about normal for a maiden carrying high, but now I can't think back and swear they were kicks. She would be 370 days today.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

Any news?


----------



## LostandFound (May 6, 2020)

Nope. She did show some colicy signs one day and then the shape of her belly changed a bit. And I'm almost positive I saw some actual kicking but this is getting ridiculous. She now has the tiniest dip down in her belly, and nothing at all from behind.


----------



## Kristin (May 16, 2020)

I bought a said to be pregnant (and due this spring/summer) mini mare almost 3 weeks ago... I wanted confirmation and to know she and foal looked healthy, I had vet out and she did a basic external ultrasound, she could see the foal moving and the heartbeat.


----------



## LostandFound (May 21, 2020)

What I have been told is that it depends on how far along they are. Though maybe my vets just have cheap ultrasound machines because I have never had one tell me they would be able to hear a heartbeat.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 26, 2020)

LostandFound, Did your mare ever deliver?


----------



## LostandFound (Nov 27, 2020)

She changed shape, got a full bag, waxed up, she lost a mucous plug, she went into pre-labor. Then nothing. I finally got someone else out to ultrasound and there was no foal. Absolutely the most frustrating experience ever.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh no! I am so sorry....how very frustrating for you


----------

